# Nars the multiple Bronzer



## snkatha (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi! So was wondering if any of you fabulous woc have used Nars the multiple Bronzers? What do you think about them especially rapa nui, the darkest one. Any nw45's used this? A swatch would be welcome! Thanks


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 6, 2009)

I tried it on in the store then when i went home and took a pic it literally just made my skin shiny...Im NW45 and I really packed on a lot on my cheek and it still blended into my skin, just making it reflect light and look oily imo, but then again i have oily skin and i did apply it 2 my bare skin...Maybe it would show up better if I had on foundation???


----------



## snkatha (Nov 6, 2009)

Any more thoughts on these Bronzers? Are they worth the hefty price tag?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 9, 2009)

I am NW45 and I have tried Rapa Nui.  It is so subtle that I ended up returning it.  I say don't bother.


----------



## snkatha (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you so much. You've saved me loads of $.


----------

